# AUK - AuMake Limited



## System (7 December 2011)

Titan Energy Services Limited (TTN) provides oil and gas field services including operation of portable camps and drilling rigs and related supporting services including equipment hire, transport and logistics.

http://www.titanenergyservices.com.au


----------



## piggybank (9 August 2013)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*

I'm surprised by the lack of attention this stock has had given that it as gone up 500% in since the last (and only post) this time last year. It's ASX Preliminary Final Report for Year Ended 30 June 2013 was released on Wednesday.

The report can be seen by clicking on the link below.

www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=TTN&E=ASX&N=748198


----------



## piggybank (12 August 2013)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*

Up another 8.5% today. I'm surprised it hasn't received a speeding ticket yet


----------



## skc (12 August 2013)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*



piggybank said:


> Up another 8.5% today. I'm surprised it hasn't received a speeding ticket yet




There's no need for a speeding ticket when the market is simply working through the report TTN did last week...


----------



## craggles123 (21 August 2013)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*

Adding this stock to watchlist out of interest, what are peoples thoughts on it at this stage?

To far to fast?

Report is promising though


----------



## piggybank (22 October 2013)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*

Update


----------



## mojowo (16 April 2014)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*

Time to revisit TTN

Has found a solid base, wedging in very tightly and momentum indicators  moving up.

Has anybody else seen this potential break out?

$2.30....... watch this space


----------



## stockGURU (17 April 2014)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*



mojowo said:


> Time to revisit TTN
> 
> Has found a solid base, wedging in very tightly and momentum indicators  moving up.
> 
> ...




I don't see any indication on the TTN chart that it is showing any signs of being about to break out. It has been range trading between $2 and $2.60 on relatively low volume for the last four months, after declining rapidly from a high in late October of around $3.60.

It looks to be going nowhere IMO.


----------



## piggybank (17 April 2014)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*



mojowo said:


> Time to revisit TTN. Has found a solid base, wedging in very tightly and momentum indicators moving up. Has anybody else seen this potential break out?
> 
> $2.30....... watch this space




Hi mojowo,

Sorry but I have to concur with StockGURU that I don't see any evidence to suggest a potential breakout. 

Maybe you would be as kind as to post a chart with the evidence you spoke about, or one would have to assume you are just ramping up the stock with no valid case.

PB


----------



## mojowo (17 April 2014)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*



piggybank said:


> Hi mojowo,
> 
> Sorry but I have to concur with StockGURU that I don't see any evidence to suggest a potential breakout.
> 
> ...




I'm seeing macds making higher highs, and price making higher lows.

Does this really mean nothing??????


----------



## kingink (2 October 2014)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*

Ouch down almost 70% or so.... Contracts dried up.. Time to buy? Haha


----------



## skc (2 October 2014)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*



kingink said:


> Ouch down almost 70% or so.... Contracts dried up.. Time to buy? Haha




Watched it when it opened after the announcement... the market depth had 200k to sell @ $1.18, and zero bids.

You can't even short it if you wanted to. Not a single bid.

Shades of CGH April 2013. And I'd suspect the subsequent share price movement would plot a similar course.


----------



## Huskar (2 October 2014)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*

Very interesting.

A fund manager I like to follow (PIE Funds http://www.piefunds.co.nz/) were into this in a big way - I wonder if they got out in time? Especially given their concentrated holdings it could have a real drag on their otherwise outstanding performance over the last 5 years.


----------



## VSntchr (2 October 2014)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*



Huskar said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> A fund manager I like to follow (PIE Funds http://www.piefunds.co.nz/) were into this in a big way - I wonder if they got out in time? Especially given their concentrated holdings it could have a real drag on their otherwise outstanding performance over the last 5 years.




These small cap fund managers did very well being concentrated in small stocks while there was a run in that space over the last 18 months or so...but now we've seen RFL suprise The Boat Fund and now TTN suprise PIE..

I just don't get why you'd be holding a substantial position in a mining service co. with the current environment...I mean we saw so many stocks do this exact same pattern last year...first they start with a half that doesnt show expected growth and they forecast a stronger 2H..then that doesnt come...then well...you know the rest


----------



## McLovin (2 October 2014)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*



VSntchr said:


> These small cap fund managers did very well being concentrated in small stocks while there was a run in that space over the last 18 months or so...but now we've seen RFL suprise The Boat Fund and now TTN suprise PIE..




I always thought those guys were buy and hold (TBF) but they seem to churn their fund relentlessly. I wonder what the after tax return is. Some of their reasoning seems a bit out of whack and they seem to be a bit more high risk than their marketing spiel, imo, but I guess posting your buys on social media provides a pretty good floor to the price.


----------



## piggybank (2 October 2014)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*

Here is the report as mentioned above:-

http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=TTN&E=ASX&N=821149


----------



## skc (3 October 2014)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*

I listened to the OpenBriefing recording last night. A few things jumped out at me.

1. They said that one of the accomodation contracts were terminated early because the associated project completed early. They were given 2 weeks notice while they are still liable for the lease cost (of the accommodation equipment I presume). That doesn't sound like a terribly fair business model? 

2. They keep having this footnote that the EBIT forecast excludes "contingent" payment of $1.8m to key personnel under a previous acquisition. The note made it sounded like it may or may not be payable. But on the call it was revealed that the only condition was that those key personnel needs to stay until the end of the financial year. Surely no one would be silly enough to not hang in there for a few months and get paid $1.9m. Isn't there some accounting rules around what is deemed "contingent"? 

3. They usually enter a new year with ~20-25% of revenue in secured. This seems a lot lower than what one'd initially assume for a mining accommodation hire business.

4. It is clear that every analysts were worried if the revised EBIT can be achieved, or if this is the first 1 of 3 downgrades. My guess is that management is forecasting the same way as they've always have been (noting point 3 above), but the underlying market moves around them will make the forecasting quite variable. 

Which leads me to wonder... if a cyclical business has a history of beating its own forecast (and everyone loves it on the way up), then it seems that it is just as likely to miss expectations when the market enters cyclical downturn. I guess it also depends on the degree of management conservatism to some extent. 



McLovin said:


> I always thought those guys were buy and hold (TBF) but they seem to churn their fund relentlessly. I wonder what the after tax return is. Some of their reasoning seems a bit out of whack and they seem to be a bit more high risk than their marketing spiel, imo, but I guess posting your buys on social media provides a pretty good floor to the price.




They picked a great period to start the fund - early 2013 was the beginning of the great run and some of the more speculative and high growth companies were re-rated aggressively (MNW, NEA, MBE, RFL, GBT were a few that come to mind). But give them credit also for having some pretty decent picks as well. The test will come when there's a market-wide de-rating of these micro caps. They might face redemptions combined with low liquidities which essentially feed on itself in the form of lower unit prices and more redemptions.


----------



## McLovin (3 October 2014)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*



skc said:


> They picked a great period to start the fund - early 2013 was the beginning of the great run and some of the more speculative and high growth companies were re-rated aggressively (MNW, NEA, MBE, RFL, GBT were a few that come to mind). But give them credit also for having some pretty decent picks as well. The test will come when there's a market-wide de-rating of these micro caps. They might face redemptions combined with low liquidities which essentially feed on itself in the form of lower unit prices and more redemptions.




Sure well played to them. But I'll walk backwards to Perth if in 18 months time they've done another 60%. Like you said they've hit a real sweetspot for microcaps, especially in the IT space, which won't persist forever. And these sort of posts on their FB page do seem a bit rampish...



> the Fund and we will also be disclosing the biggest holding currently in the fund.
> 
> This company has never been mentioned here before, and is very much under the radar. Yet we believe it can be a Billion dollar business in the near future!
> 
> Until then, can anyone guess which company it is?




It will be interesting to see what happens to the price of this, as yet undisclosed, company when they tell us who it is.


----------



## VSntchr (18 December 2014)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*

Another trading halt.
I can only imagine the words coming out of holders mouths as they see the reason: guidance and general trading update :cussing::shoot::chainsaw::swear:

I highly doubt this will be positive.


----------



## skc (18 December 2014)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*



VSntchr said:


> Another trading halt.
> I can only imagine the words coming out of holders mouths as they see the reason: guidance and general trading update :cussing::shoot::chainsaw::swear:
> 
> I highly doubt this will be positive.




I am surprised that WDS didn't take a hit today. They seems to be in a downgrade competition with TTN.


----------



## VSntchr (13 January 2015)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*



VSntchr said:


> Another trading halt.
> I can only imagine the words coming out of holders mouths as they see the reason: guidance and general trading update :cussing::shoot::chainsaw::swear:
> 
> I highly doubt this will be positive.




A long halt and now some horrible news.
They could only get $0.8m from insto...so I highly doubt they will fill $4.3m from retail....even at 15c which is a 25% discount to the last traded price..
Ouch.


----------



## skc (13 January 2015)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*



VSntchr said:


> A long halt and now some horrible news.
> They could only get $0.8m from insto...so I highly doubt they will fill $4.3m from retail....even at 15c which is a 25% discount to the last traded price..
> Ouch.




Not a very reassuring set of circumstances at all. 

They are basically raising emergency capital to keep the lights on... I am surprised the insto offers got done @ 15c. 

The retail offer is almost guaranteed to be an epic fail.


----------



## KnowThePast (14 January 2015)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*



skc said:


> Not a very reassuring set of circumstances at all.
> 
> They are basically raising emergency capital to keep the lights on... I am surprised the insto offers got done @ 15c.
> 
> The retail offer is almost guaranteed to be an epic fail.




Yes, there's no sugar coating on this - it is needed to ensure survival.

It is interesting that directors are picking up their entitlements, although I'm sure they want to keep their jobs.

ASL investment is also a vote of confidence.

While the holders might not want to throw more money at it, if they don't they lose everything. Gun to the head scenario. If you didn't want to participate, you would want to sell on market, but there was no mass exodus once trading resumed. 

Something to think about.


----------



## skc (14 January 2015)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*



KnowThePast said:


> While the holders might not want to throw more money at it, if they don't they lose everything. Gun to the head scenario. If you didn't want to participate, you would want to sell on market, but there was no mass exodus once trading resumed.
> 
> Something to think about.




The retail offer is partially underwritten to $3.3m. In addition to the $1m placement to ASL, they will have enough to meet the minimum raise requirement (set by senior lender, p.14 of presentation). 

So retail holders can choose not to participate.


----------



## KnowThePast (14 January 2015)

*Re: TTN - Titan Energy Services*



skc said:


> The retail offer is partially underwritten to $3.3m. In addition to the $1m placement to ASL, they will have enough to meet the minimum raise requirement (set by senior lender, p.14 of presentation).
> 
> So retail holders can choose not to participate.




Good point, thanks skc.


----------



## System (19 July 2016)

On July 19th, 2016, Titan Energy Services Limited (TTN) changed its name and ASX code to Augend Ltd (AUG).


----------



## System (26 September 2017)

On September 26th, 2017, Augend Ltd (AUG) changed its name and ASX code to AuMake International Limited (AU8).


----------



## greggles (6 October 2017)

AU8 all over the place after yesterday's debut on the ASX, reaching highs of 27c today. It looks to be settling down around the 20c mark. Currently at 19.5c.


----------



## MrBurns (8 November 2017)

Up 40% in a couple of days.....
Chinese company selling to the Chinese how could it miss in Australia 
https://aumake.com.au/

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/AU8


----------



## MrBurns (8 November 2017)

Sorry didn't see the original thread.....


----------



## waterbottle (8 November 2017)

Interesting company, if we can't sell ore we may as well sell retail goods!

Their balance sheet is concerning though...

Total net revenue for 2017 was $13, 551
They sold $9.1 million worth of stock for $10.3 million in 2017 (i.e. 13% margin on products)
They have $2.5 million in assets, of which $1.9 million is stock (which will presumably sell for $2.1 million) and $0.25 million cash
They have also borrowed $1.1 million worth of inventory from the Director, which is supposedly forgiven 

Those margins are slim pickings!


----------



## MrBurns (8 November 2017)

I didn’t research them just saw a news item and thought it sounded interesting, Chinese selling to Chinese in Australia seems fairly safe. Huge volume today. I’ll hang in for a while.


----------



## MrBurns (29 November 2017)

Good news - have now doubled my money
Bad news - wasn’t confident enough to put much in.


----------



## peter2 (29 November 2017)

I'm pleased to see that @MrBurns . 
There might be a lot more in this one. Yesterday's volume was huge but today's follow through is impressive. Of course there were a stack of people taking short term profits. I was one of them. If price closes above 0.55, then that's a sign of strong demand and further price increases.


----------



## MrBurns (29 November 2017)

Volume is about the same as TLS and it's only lost 2.5c so far, see what happens before the close.


----------



## MrBurns (1 December 2017)

Sold and got my investment back and left the profit in there, it's looking good at present.


----------



## notting (10 January 2018)

Communist shell company skillfully cuts out share holders for cronies once again -

AuMake, an Australian retailer that sells local goods aimed at the Chinese, has cancelled its capital raising, sending its share price down more than 8 per cent to 48 cents.

The company, which sells baby formula, dairy products and cosmetics, says its underwriter has terminated its agreement, a move *AuMake says is "reasonable given recent share price volatility". (Interesting, they don't say 'they are dissapointed and that the share price volatility is not a reflection of the stable growing business as most decent public companies would.)*

As a result, AuMake will refund all application monies received, withdraw its entitlement offer(shove it up Australian share holders A holes,) along with its shortfall offer, and will instead raise $14 million through selling its securities to (Chinese cronies) investors at 45 cents a share.* (F_ck you Ausi morons)*







One wonders why our powdered milk suppliers allow these pricks to sell as much ausi powdered milk as their Chinese customers (who then export it for a premium) want whilst our supermarkets limit everyone to 2 cans a day


----------



## sptrawler (11 January 2018)

Just another company being swept up by the Chinese, should probably be posted in the "will China own the world " thread.
It is amazing how many companies are quietly being swallowed up.


----------



## HelloU (11 January 2018)

Maybe Dick Smith could get into powdered milk to test local support..........


----------



## greggles (26 February 2018)

Disappointing full year results for AuMake International. $9 million in revenue resulting in a $5.8 million loss, or 4.8c per share. With these kind of losses it's hard to see how AU8 can avoid another capital raising this year. $5.39 million cash left in the bank.

I reckon AU8 still has a lot further to fall unless the company can turn things around fairly soon. Share price down 6c to 32.5c so far today.


----------



## greggles (7 August 2018)

greggles said:


> I reckon AU8 still has a lot further to fall unless the company can turn things around fairly soon. Share price down 6c to 32.5c so far today.




The AU8 share price did fall quite a bit further after that decline back in late February, bottoming out at about 18c in the first half of July.

It recovered a little after the release of the last Quarterly Report on 17 July but took off today after the company announced the execution of a supply agreement with Pure Nutrition Limited to develop an exclusive AuMake owned range of milk powder formula products consisting of A1 & A2 milk powder formula products. The agreement also provides for future extension of the range to organic and goat milk powder formula products.

AuMake's A1 products are scheduled for launch in October/November 2018 with the A2 product range  in April/May 2019.

Here's a summary of the agreement:






The AU8 share price finished the day up 23.08% to 32c.


----------



## Tyler Durden (9 August 2018)

Any info on Pure Nutrition?
And does AU8 have a plan to steal market share from A2M? From my understanding the Chinese will be fairly loyal to A2M unless something major happens


----------



## greggles (10 August 2018)

Tyler Durden said:


> Any info on Pure Nutrition?




Only that it's a joint venture between Westland Milk Products, New Zealand’s second biggest dairy cooperative, and Hong Kong-listed Ausnutria Dairy Corporation.

https://www.weeklytimesnow.com.au/a...s/news-story/02c75b3b621a3af9ea704f043399637f



Tyler Durden said:


> And does AU8 have a plan to steal market share from A2M? From my understanding the Chinese will be fairly loyal to A2M unless something major happens




I think this is their plan. I'm sure the Chinese market is big enough for both of them and I assume that they will be pricing their product at a lower price point than A2M, which is sure to gain them some market share. The details are a little hazy at the moment though.


----------



## System (3 December 2020)

On December 3rd, 2020, AuMake International Limited changed its name to AuMake Limited.


----------



## System (4 December 2020)

On December 4th, 2020, AuMake Limited changed its ASX code from AU8 to AUK.


----------

